# Good Rat Cages?



## coxbrea151

I'm new to this so... I might be getting a pair of rats soon, & am trying to decide on the cage. I know that the Critter/Ferret Nations are the best, but I can't afford them. I live in a tiny townhouse, with the minimum amount of square-footage allowed in the 1980's. I have a maximum of 120$ to spend, but can't order online. Which cages are good and around 120$?


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

I have a ferret nation cage that I just love! But..... i know people that have recommended the rat manor from petco http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

I also have this cage for my new babies..... but I do plan on upgrading to something bigger soon. I got this at petsmart. It also comes with a wooden pedestal/stand that it sets on, but I dont use that.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Martin's cages. They are excellent quality!

I'm not interested in Critter Nation cages as I would prefer to keep a litter bedding without spending another $50 on a deeper pan for it on top of the original steep price.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/

They have a section on their website for rats specifically, but many of their other cages work well. I use one from the ferret section.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Oh, just noticed that you said you can't order online. Is there a specific reason? I really prefer Martin's to any of the cages available in stores.


----------



## moongate

If you are in the States I'd go with the Rat Manor from petco, spacious, yet not too big and also, within your price range.


----------



## brittbritt

I also recomend the Martin's cage. I have the 695 style and my Ramsey loves it as much as I do. I'll be adding another couple of babies to it and it will still be plenty of room for them all. I believe with shipping I paid under $150.


----------



## coxbrea151

The reason why is becuase with sites, if I order online it costs the same/more just for shipping. I also don't beliaeve in credit cards or paypal. I also sadly don't have an Petco near by. I live in the Middlesex Area of Southern Ontario. In case you don't know where that is, I'm 2 1\2 hours away from toronto, 1 hour away form Kitchener, & almost 4 hours away from the border. I would go & drive to the border, but I don't have a car licence, & my ride doesn't have a passport. trust me, it sucks BIG TIME! 
I was thinking of these cages; 









Ware Natural Wood Cage for Rats
54.99$ 










All Living Things® Deluxe Chinchilla Kit84.99$ 
 
All Living Things® Luxury Rat Pet Home89.99$ 








Super Pet Habitat Defined Home for Rats59.97$ 








Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage for Exotics99.99$ 








All Living Things® Deluxe Ferret Kithttp://www.ratforum.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752708 Our Price: $89.99 

More would be appreciated. Which ones are good? Bad? I'm trying to get one used, so which ones to watch for? Thanks. I don't know how to edit, so that is why this post is SOOO long!


----------



## ratlover5

get the All Living Thing Pet Home for Rats. i have it and it was $50 at pet smart


----------



## coxbrea151

As I can't edit my post, here are some of the cages I was thinking of getting. 

 Super Pet Deluxe My First Home for Exotics - 99.99$ 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352&clickid=cart 

All Living Things Deluxe Ferret Kit - 89.99$ 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752708&clickid=cart 








Super Pet My First Home Multi-Floor Ferret Home -139.99$ 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753322 








All Living Things® Deluxe Chinchilla Kit- 84.99$*http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752703 

Other cages welcome. WHich cage should I choose?*


----------



## Olivia.Pikka

http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Habitat-Multi-Level-Exotics-18-Inch/dp/B00CETSHN2


This cage. I hold 4 rats in it, 2 rats would love it. Its easy to clean. You can get it at petsmart too.


----------



## Zanie

I somehow can't see the links. I get to the front of the website. Also I probably don't know them in person.

But prio 1: Size and space. Good climbing height. (sometimes a bird cage where you add shelves to work well for this) Good floor space. They need space.
Prio 2: Large doors so you can reach the rats and reach to put toys in and clean. (usually an issue with bird cages.)

On the plus side: If it's all metal, that's chewproof and neat.

Oh, and small bar-spacing. They'll get out through 1'' bars. 

Any mesh or wire floors need to be covered with something to spare their feet.

It might be an idea to build your own cage. Google that. Though wood can get smelly (but a good paint job helps, and covering any apetizing corners etc with mesh or stuff...I know a lot of very neat, non-smelly wood rat cages that's home made)


----------



## Felix

http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...starter-kit-zid36-5201419/cat-36-catid-600022 Is this the All Living Things cage you linked to? If so, go with this one, or the Kaytee Home for Exotics (the Super Pet one apparantly had a bottom rats chew through very often so it probably wouldn't be a good idea; i'm not sure this is fixed on the Kaytee one either)

It looks like your best bet is the All Living Things

Don't go with a wood cage as it will quickly get smelly and rot as their urine soaks into it.. yick :') The All Living Things should be good though you might want to cover the levels because pee tends to pool up. I hear pretty good things about that cage though (and the Kaytee multi-level for exotics)


----------



## jlhummel

Have you tried talking to a local SPCA or rescue? They sometimes have pet related classifieds or have leads on good cages and local sales. Cages on places like craigslist... Is it called kiki or something in Ontario? I got several starter cages that were pretty awesome and cheaper that way. Dont forget to take a look at large bird cages. The bar spacing tends to be small enough. Only thing with those are that a lot of them have wire on the bottom that would need to be covered to be safe for rats.


----------

